# when buying circular saw from Ebay be aware to ask



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

if it is left hand saw or right hand saw, don't trust the picture...

I got a left hand Milwaukee circular saw and only realize it when using it ... whole bunch of saw dust run into my face and then I check that out realize it is a left hand saw....

didn't even know there are different types before buying...

don't make the same mistake as mine...

now I need to sell it out hope it won't be a big lost...


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

That sucks, but I'm sure you can attach a piece of hose to the exhaust to direct it downwards.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

It is a 18v cordless saw and don't have those ... even it does... it defect the purpose of cordless... thanks anyway...


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Your only option now is to wear not just safety glasses, but a face shield.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

*and...*



handy man88 said:


> Your only option now is to wear not just safety glasses, but a face shield.


and a head and a mask ... so much for cordness convenience.... I already selling it in... you know where...


----------

